# Infinati FX45 what do you think?



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

first of all.. why dont they have an infaniti ... (SP) post topic post? well.. anyways.. what do you guys think of the FX45??? AWD!.. what engine is this thing packing? is it considered a truck? Travis..


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Given the fact it's called Infiniti FX45, I'd say it's packing the 4.5 litre (note correct Canuckian spelling) V8 from the Q & M cars. They're marketing it as a SUV/Sports Car, but since it'll probably be really tall and always in my way on the road, I'm going to call it a truck like the vast majority of all the other Stupid Useless Vehicles out there. Not that I feel strongly about that.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's cool as hell.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

315hp AWD sittin on dubs(20 inch rims).. I'm not really sure what to think about it. I love the interior, but the body style is taking me a while to decide on.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

anyone have any pictures? acutally.. i think ill go look one up.. Travis


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sorta a bigger version of the Murano, if you squint and imagine it like that.  I feel it's nice, it's trendy, it will sell... just not a fan of SUVs nor this SUV/dub revolution. Ugh...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

BEVIS RULES! ..Travis


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *BEVIS RULES! ..Travis *


Beavis... yea... thx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*LOVE IT*

If I was in the market for an SUV I would buy it in a heartbeat!


----------

